# Music on SD card issue



## ATT67 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi people's

I'm trying to put music on SD card so I can play in car.
I've tried this so far but with no joy:-

First I formatted a SD card to exFAT which manual says is one of the formats of the system, then I copied music from my iTunes library and put it on the SD card, which I managed to do no problem at all. But when I put the SD card in slot in the car, it says unreadable.

Does anyone know the full procedure to get music to play in the car from SD card please?

Thanks


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

I think it's because Apple Music has drm (Apples form of anti piracy) and won't work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DRM wont make a USB/SD card unreadable... 
format as FAT32 and try again.

https://www.audiworld.com/how-tos/a/aud ... ard-421934


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> DRM wont make a USB/SD card unreadable...
> format as FAT32 and try again.
> 
> https://www.audiworld.com/how-tos/a/aud ... ard-421934


Yeah true. If the computer your using can write the music to the sd card then the card is obviously ok so all that's really left is the format of the sd card.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Once formatted correctly, keep in mind that if you have more than 10000 files/folders on the SD card, the system will not be able to read all files. It will randomly omit songs from playlist.
Also, expect a lot of album artwork to not work.
I believe iTunes album artwork is larger than 800x800, which is the limit for the Audi VC.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

What's the file format? I ripped a load of CDs to aiff for my high resolution player.. If I put the card from the player in to the car though the media player does not see the aiff files.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I use FLAC 16/44 on a NTSF formated 32GB SD card.


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi there,

I copied my iTunes library onto my card - none of it protected but I can only listen to artists A-M anyone after M is just not showing - any ideas?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Perhaps you have to turn the record over. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

archieatkins said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I copied my iTunes library onto my card - none of it protected but I can only listen to artists A-M anyone after M is just not showing - any ideas?


Too many files/folders on a single SD card. VC only reads the first 10000.
I split my library over 2 SD cards. You can also use an iPod/iPhone instead of an SD card.


----------



## The Hemulen (Jun 4, 2014)

I noticed that on the 'things you hate about your TT' thread people mentioned that on switch on the music reverted back to beginning of music collection (ABBA). I think that was specifically with a plugged in iPod. 
Can people using either SD cards or USB mem sticks confirm that the album and track playing will carry on where left off when car last used? It would drive me nuts if had to select the album every time started the car. Thanks.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I use a 7G ipod nano in the front cubby and that remembers the last track and carries on where it left off. No problems at all using that.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

The Hemulen said:


> Can people using either SD cards or USB mem sticks confirm that the album and track playing will carry on where left off when car last used? It would drive me nuts if had to select the album every time started the car. Thanks.


Starts at the place it leave off - SD card


----------



## ATT67 (Mar 23, 2014)

bainsyboy said:


> What's the file format? I ripped a load of CDs to aiff for my high resolution player.. If I put the card from the player in to the car though the media player does not see the aiff files.


Don't know if this will help you or anyone else!?

This is what I have found is working for me now......

My SD card is Sandisk 64gb, I have formatted it to exFAT as it's the only option my Mac would allow me to, i've Imported my CD collection into iTunes on my Mac, then on Mac clicked File (left hand top bar) in open box clicked Convert, then in open box clicked on Create MP3 version. Now when I copy then paste each album to the SD card they are as MP3. No folders or playlist have been necessary, they are just all pasted straight into card.
So far I have 76 albums on my card. Now once in SD1 slot in car all plays ok. Good thing is I can search by album or artist. Some of the album artwork is there but some not, but I'm not too fussed about that.

Cheers for all your input to my question on this subject [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Funny no one mentioned the owner's manual. All the allowable formats are there.


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

Omychron said:


> archieatkins said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Yes I read this, So i checked my Tracks on iTunes, I only have 2,300 so that can't be the reason. - how did you copy your library did you just highlight all the songs and drag them to the memory card or something more complicated?



The Hemulen said:


> I noticed that on the 'things you hate about your TT' thread people mentioned that on switch on the music reverted back to beginning of music collection (ABBA). I think that was specifically with a plugged in iPod.
> Can people using either SD cards or USB mem sticks confirm that the album and track playing will carry on where left off when car last used? It would drive me nuts if had to select the album every time started the car. Thanks.


Thats sort of right, once the last track on the album has finished playing instead of playing the first track on the album it actually plays the first track on the first album alphabetically which in my case is Adele. Using the memory card it works as it should. - the car pauses the music on the iPod when the engine is turned off, it just "resets" after the last track has played.

So i have a choice, listen to music normally on my SD card but only have artists up to M or listen to my full music collection on iPod but have it go back to adele after every single play though of what i want to listen to!


----------

